# Stillwater River



## BigLunkerSOB (Jan 10, 2006)

Went out for a few hours today around the West Milton area.. Not much luck though. The water is beautiful though, very clear. All the deeper areas can be seen nicely. Fished a jig head w/ white grub tail, small dark colored tubes also to no avail. It was a perfect day to be out though. Wow i was amazed at how much trash is out though  . People will just throw anything on the ground I saw lets see a mattress, probably 50 aluminum cans, beer boxes, a sock and a lot of different trash. It would be nice to get a trash cleanup going on...


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

How is the fishing in the stillwater? I hear it is a good smallmouth river. I have never been there though and I was thinking of trying it this year. Are you able to wade fish it or only from shore or boat?


----------



## BigLunkerSOB (Jan 10, 2006)

There are a lot of deep holes in the Stillwater, and i have had good luck fishing these. I see some people wading on the river all the time, but i usually float in my alum. Jon boat. The Stillwater is a beautiful river with excellent scenery there are a lot of smallies to be caught. I was kinda dissapointed when i went out though because some idiots dumped trash right where there is a pull off which i park and walk to fish. Keep in mind there is a 1 fish daily bag limit, 15" minimum length but i don't keep any. From what a few old timers have told me the fishing was much better 15-20 years ago, but i think that is why they instituted the limit.


----------



## getinjiggy (May 24, 2004)

We tournament fish this river in the Northern areas of Darke county. You need digital pictures of your catch. Its mainly a beer fest afterwards, but fun to get out with the guys. Tons of very deep pools up this way. If you wade fish one step can put you underwater.


----------



## crickwader (Feb 25, 2005)

It never ceases to amaze me what people will do to literally trash an area of beauty that everone enjoys.


----------



## kbacon3231 (Jan 7, 2006)

The stillwater river is my favorite. I have never been dissapointed (excluding winter time fishing). Spring, Summer, and Fall are exellent! I usually float it from the 4-H camp in Pleasent Hill to Fenner Rd. My best catch was wading under Horseshoe Bend road. 18" smallie! Just my luck no scale to weight her on. If someone says their isnt big fish in there tell'em they just dont know where to look! If you have never fished it take a day and float it.


----------



## kbacon3231 (Jan 7, 2006)

Does anyone know where i can find out the what Stillwater bass club tournement schedule is and who do you contact to enter. Do you have to be a member?


----------



## crickwader (Feb 25, 2005)

bacon,

The 2006 schedule is not set yet. Probably will come out next month. Here is the link to check out the 2005 tournament and conservation schedule (tournaments are CPR - catch photo release only). This year's schedule should be about the same.

http://www.geocities.com/stillwaterbassclub/

PM me if you want to hook up and get in on some great smallie fun.


----------

